# Schleusensteuerung



## Anger (26 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Aufgabenstellung bekommen:
Bei uns im Betrieb befindet sich eine Schleuse für Gabelstapler die aus zwei Schnelllauftoren besteht. Da die jetzige Steuerung vom Hersteller der Schleuse nicht viel taugt, soll das ganze mit einer S7-200 gesteuert werden. Zusätzlich steht für jedes Tor eine Endlagenüberwachung für obere und untere Endlage zur Verfügung, desweiteren befindet sich vor, in und außerhalb der Schleuse eine Induktionsschleifen in der Fahrbahn. Innerhalb der Schleuse befindet sich noch ca. 10cm vor jedem Schnelllauftor ein Lichtgitter. Das gesamte Projekt soll erstmal programmiert und durchsimuliert werden, bevor eine Steuerung bestellt wird.

Der Ablauf soll folgendermaßen funktionieren:
Gabelstapler fährt vor die Schleuse
Tor 1 auf
Gabelstapler fährt in die Schleuse
Tor 1 zu
Tor 1 hat untere Endlage erreicht
Tor 2 auf
Gabelstapler fährt aus der Schleuse
Tor 2 zu

Diesen Ablauf hab ich über zwei Schrittkettensteuerungen realisiert die gegeneinander verriegelt sind. Eine Schrittkette für Ausfahrt und eine für Einfahrt. Dies müsste eigentlich auch funktionieren.

Mein Problem ist nun folgendes:
Die Schleuse ist breit genug für zwei Stapler.
Wenn ein Stapler nach außen fahren möchte und das Tor 2 geöffnet ist, gleichzeitig aber ein Stapler von außen kommt und in die Schleuße einfährt, müsste ich irgendwie auf meine 2. Schrittkette umschalten.
Das gleiche gilt umgekehrt bei der Einfahrt.

Über einen Lösungsvorschlag wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG
Anger


----------



## Piter (26 November 2009)

Hallo
Ich hab schon mal so was Ähnliches gemacht .
Habe mir einfach über Merker gemerkt was für ein Tor zuletzt offen war .
Sobald dann beide Tore geschlossen sind und die Schleife im inneren betätigt ist öffne ich einfach das andere Tor .
viel Spass


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 November 2009)

Hallo,
in dem geschilderten Fall würde ich so vorgehen :
- du erkennst ja mit der SPS, dass die Schleife "In der Schleuse" und die Schleife "vor der Schleuse" betätigt sind.
Wir nun vdS frei und idS ist noch belegt (+ Zeitverzögerung), dann setzt du einfach den Ablauf der Schrittkette bei der an dem Abschnitt für die Gegenrichtung fort, wo das eine Tor zufährt.
Ich würde allerdings diesen Ablauf in einer Schrittkette und nicht mit 2 unabhängigen SK's realisieren ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## nade (27 November 2009)

Neben Zeitverzögerung würd ich jetzt mal spontan die Schleifen noch Flankenüberwacht betrachten.... Der fall, das beide Seiten Reinfahren ist allein durch NUR eine Tür ist auf nicht gegeben. Also würde trotz verlassen automatisch die Sequenz für umgekehrten Ablauf einsetzen. So hab ich das mal kurz durchgegangen...


----------



## bike (27 November 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich würde allerdings diesen Ablauf in einer Schrittkette und nicht mit 2 unabhängigen SK's realisieren ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL



Auch solltest du für  den Fall, dass Störungen sind in der Kette sinnvoll reagieren
Normaler Ablauf ist das eine, doch Störungen und Abbrüche machen mehr Arbeit

bike


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2009)

Mhm... wohl entweder genug Ideen eingebracht zum Lösen, oder ein anderes "Hausaufgabenforum" hat die Lösung fertig bereitgestellt.


----------



## jackjones (25 Dezember 2009)

Nach den Ferien gehts weiter, dann muss noch eine Ampel vor den Toren realisiert werden! 


Merry X-MAS


----------

